# will only the stems(without leaves) of water wisteria grow back?



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

it will grow side shoots


----------



## hassansin (Apr 21, 2014)

JMN16150 said:


> it will grow side shoots


great ..and please give me some tips on growing water wisteria .. the new leaves always turn brownish in some days and then eventually fall off when the plant grows tall


----------



## Sergeant Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

If I remember correctly, wisteria soaks up nitrates quickly so If you aren't dosing ferts you are likely to have a deficiency. 

If you could post a picture of the plants it would help us identify the problem


----------



## hassansin (Apr 21, 2014)

Sergeant Dude said:


> If I remember correctly, wisteria soaks up nitrates quickly so If you aren't dosing ferts you are likely to have a deficiency.
> 
> If you could post a picture of the plants it would help us identify the problem


here are the best pics that i could get :/ 


























and heres how i have planted them


----------



## monkey4life (Oct 31, 2013)

My wisteria grows like a weed. The lower leaves die off because the crowns grow thick absorbing all light. I leave them planted and just trim the tops off. they grow new stems from the nodes and double up in density each time you cut. I've had fantastic growth just pulling the lower few leaves of the trimmings and pushing them back into the substrate. 












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## monkey4life (Oct 31, 2013)

One other thing that's nice about them is that if you pull of leaves carefully thy regrow entire new plants while floating. I always leave the leaves floating a few months I harvest 15-20 new plants just from the leftover leaves. I think it's a survival thing. I actually had a bucket of them sitting for a week as I didn't want to throw them out until I knew I didn't need them... and all the lower leaves detached and were growing roots for new plants. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

The paste of wisteria's growth is too fast for the decay to take over. Even without fertilization, your plant will still grow. It just won't reach its full potential.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I trim the lower leaves when I see them start to go, but i didn't know they grew new plants! I will def. save them now


----------



## monkey4life (Oct 31, 2013)

kcoscia said:


> I trim the lower leaves when I see them start to go, but i didn't know they grew new plants! I will def. save them now


Yep just let them float and wait. Presto free plants lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes I too once took some leaves without stem and planted them just for the heck of it and to my surprise it started growing roots 😮 and it grew without ferts or co2

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

*hassansin *- your plants have an iron deficiency. New white/pale green growth which eventually dies.

Though you have Hygro. corymbosa in your tank the closest species I have in the database to it is Hygro. polysperma, they react in similar ways to a lack of iron. You can read more about it here: http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=549

You are going to need to add iron to the tank, either by liquid fertilizer products (SeaChem's stuff etc) or using DTPA or EDTA chelated iron from: http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2 or another site that sells it. Use this site: http://calc.petalphile.com/ to calculate how much of whatever iron fertilizer you choose to add to the tank. You will need to add 0.2 ppm two or three times a week to stop the plants from deteriorating further.

Also, it would be extremely helpful if you were able to take a few more photos of the white tips of the plants, before you add the iron to the tank. Then in a week or so take another set of photos from the same angle to compare the change. Your plants will respond quickly to the iron.

Also, your tank looks a bit dim, you might want to consider getting a new light for the future. Plants rely on light to make all the energy they need and no amount of fertilizing will keep them growing healthily and fast without enough light. This is why your lower leaves are dropping off.


----------



## monkey4life (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like hygro difformis to me. Corymbosa has round leaves.

Snapped a picture of the floating growth.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

The top left plant is corymbosa, the other one with the fine leaves is difformis


----------



## hassansin (Apr 21, 2014)

Zapins said:


> *hassansin *- your plants have an iron deficiency. New white/pale green growth which eventually dies.
> 
> Though you have Hygro. corymbosa in your tank the closest species I have in the database to it is Hygro. polysperma, they react in similar ways to a lack of iron. You can read more about it here: http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=549
> 
> ...


you are right .. it may be iron deficiency .. but how about i just add some clay in the sand?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

You can try it but clay is not ideal. It holds onto its nutrients and does not really promote root growth. A chelated iron supplement is really what you want.


----------

